# Meat dilemma..what to do, what to do?



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2011)

I need some opinions here, my friends.

I found this fantastic buy (check out the price) yesterday.
Is this a one rib Standing Rib Roast or a very thick Rib Eye Steak?

I'd really like to roast it with the "No Peeky" method.....14 min. @ 500 degrees, turn the oven off and let it set for 90 minutes with the oven door *closed *for that amount of time.  The calculations are correct for the weight of the roast, however I wonder just how brown the outside of the meat would be with only 14 minutes time to brown at 500 degrees.  I wonder if I could sear it in a CI skillet first, and what kind of adjustment should be made to the above recipe?  I want it rare.

Or.......would you just fire up the barbecue and treat it like a humongous Rib Eye Steak?

I was really tickled with this "Super Bowl" price from yesterday.  I bought two more for the freezer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's almost 3 inches thick?  Hard to tell from the picture.  What a great buy!  I would do the No peeky method after browning it in the cast iron.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 7, 2011)

I do up rib steaks that size in the bbq. I char both sides on high, then put the heat down to med/hi and put the meat on the upper shelf and close the lid. It doesn't take that long so, have a meat thermometer ready. We all like rare steak, so I just serve it on a cutting board at the table and we all cut portions off ourselves until it is done, or we've had our fill. My daughter loves eating the meat off of the bone, so she gets that with good bit of meat on it. Then my wife likes the leaner eye part. I like the fatty parts so I'll eat whatever is going....


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I do up rib steaks that size in the bbq. I char both sides on high, then put the heat down to med/hi and put the meat on the upper shelf and close the lid. It doesn't take that long so, have a meat thermometer ready. We all like rare steak, so I just serve it on a cutting board at the table and we all cut portions off ourselves until it is done, or we've had our fill. My daughter loves eating the meat off of the bone, so she gets that with good bit of meat on it. Then my wife likes the leaner eye part. I like the fatty parts so I'll eat whatever is going....



Ooh, sounds wonderful. Too bad my DH doesn't much like steak and wants it well done. I've told him that's why he doesn't much care for it.  But he has tried some of mine and doesn't like it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 7, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Ooh, sounds wonderful. Too bad my DH doesn't much like steak and wants it well done. I've told him that's why he doesn't much care for it.  But he has tried some of mine and doesn't like it.


 I feel sorry for him.  One of life's greatest pleasures. Of all the food that I have ever eaten in my entire life, a grilled rib steak is still my all time fave.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 7, 2011)

That looks like exactly what I had around Christmas/New Years... twice 
I posted the link to the method I used, but here it is again

It came out perfect, just like the recipe said (so did his au jus recipe). And to answer your question, yes, the color both inside and out was perfect, following the recipe exactly, complete with butter rub. And ribeye and prime rib roast is one in the same piece of meat, just a different cut.

I set the small roast diagonally in a casserole dish, bone side down, and used a couple forks to keep it propped up.


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2011)

We have used the no peek method a few times. The first time we were skeptical, but it really does work. The meat has a great crust and color.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2011)

I really like the precise time per pound at that site Picans, and it's what I had planned to use for this little gem.  How big were your roasts?  If they were small like this one, did it have enough time at 500 degrees to get nice and brown? The no peek recipe I had used for years required a 5 lb. rib roast, and didn't give any math formula for a smaller or larger roast, however it worked like a charm every time.

Taxlady, you're welcome to come to dinner!!  I'll give your hubby a dried up, well done steak.

I'm sure glad I bought more than one......the next one will be on the grill, Rock!!

PF, If I browned it in a CI skillet, what would I do to adjust the recipe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I really like the precise time per pound at that site Picans, and it's what I had planned to use for this little gem. How big were your roasts? If they were small like this one, did it have enough time at 500 degrees to get nice and brown? The no peek recipe I had used for years required a 5 lb. rib roast, and didn't give any math formula for a smaller or larger roast, however it worked like a charm every time.
> 
> Taxlady, you're welcome to come to dinner!! I'll give your hubby a dried up, well done steak.
> 
> ...


 
I would take the browning time off the time for roasting...good question...I usually use the digital thermometer to cook to my desired temp.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I really like the precise time per pound at that site Picans, and it's what I had planned to use for this little gem. *How big were your roasts? If they were small like this one, did it have enough time at 500 degrees to get nice and brown?* The no peek recipe I had used for years required a 5 lb. rib roast, and didn't give any math formula for a smaller or larger roast, however it worked like a charm every time.
> 
> Taxlady, you're welcome to come to dinner!! I'll give your hubby a dried up, well done steak.
> 
> ...


 
They were the exact same thing you have. I think my cooking times were around 11 minutes or something. It looked no different than the recipe's 5 lb roast.

And I think it took about 8 hours to get the roast's temp up to sixty-five something (room temp, or close enough anyway). They stress room temp for it to work.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2011)

> It looked no different than the recipe's 5 lb roast.


  That's good to know, Pacinas.  
It's almost up to room temp. now, and thanks for the tip about using 2 forks to keep it standing at attention.  This is going to be one great weekday meal.....whoo hooo.
I'll post a picture of the meal tonight on today's dinner thread.  Now to decide on the sides.


----------



## mollyanne (Feb 7, 2011)

oh "fun"!...this is like a treasure hunt where I have to find another thread for the finished dinner photo ...haha. But sounds worth the effort so here I go. Did you ever find out if this is called a standing rib roast or rib eye steak?

hey wait...i went to tonite's Dinner thread to see the photo but the link there directed me back to this thread...huh? Oh...your pic in post #1 was what you meant? I thought you were going to show the final result. I'm a little slow sometimes.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 7, 2011)

The aroma is incredible. It's hard not to open the oven and peek.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2011)

MA


> Did you ever find out if this is called a standing rib roast or rib eye steak?



I think the conclusion is that it depends on how you cook it.  This time it's a roast, next time a steak. 

It's only 3:30 here on the left coast so it will be a while before I start cooking dinner.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2011)

Dinner turned out so well, thought I'd post the pictures here too.  Thanks so much for the help, friends!!


----------



## Caslon (Feb 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I need some opinions here, my friends.
> 
> I found this fantastic buy (check out the price) yesterday.
> Is this a one rib Standing Rib Roast or a very thick Rib Eye Steak?
> ...



This is one of the problems I have now when buying roasts.  The shape. A lot of roasts sold locally at my major chain these days are rather flat and not cut for height.  Same with even simple rib eye and top round roasts.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2011)

Caslon said:


> This is one of the problems I have now when buying roasts.  The shape. A lot of roasts sold locally at my major chain these days are rather flat and not cut for height.  Same with even simple rib eye and top round roasts.



If I'm understanding you right Calson, you have a problem with the roasts standing upright? The tip with the forks on this thread was a good one from Pacinis, however I ran two bamboo skewers  through the roast with the ends laying on the roasting pan to keep it from falling over.  With just the two of us, I appreciate a roast that won't feed an army.
I hope I understood you right, and was of some help.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm saying a lot of roasts I buy now are butchered rather badly.  I mean, the cuts I have to choose from now, when you go to slice them for a dinner, the slices are too long and narrow.

I realize some cuts are just that way, but they're getting butchered lower and lower profile now.   Not exactly great looking on the plate.

Some roast cuts that used to higher in profile (before cooking) now look almost flank steak in profile.  Squashed down looking.

I wouldn't be surprised if it's due to the economy or it being that's the way it's gonna be.  I now find I have to be lucky to get a decently shaped roast.

Others may not notice this trend now, but I certainly do.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 8, 2011)

Super job, Kayelle. I'm going to have to see if the town grocer still gets in any of those roasts or if it was just a holiday thing. Beautiful.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 8, 2011)

> however I wonder just how brown the outside of the meat would be with only 14 minutes time to brown at 500 degrees. I wonder if I could sear it in a CI skillet first, and what kind of adjustment should be made to the above recipe? I want it rare.


You could brown it first, Kayelle, but you don't need to.  500 is a HOT HOT HOT oven, and that gorgeous piece of meat will brown and get a crust just fine.

I would treat it as a single prime rib and to the no peek method.  (and I'm a "rare" girl, too).

What time is dinner?


----------



## Skittle68 (Feb 8, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Ooh, sounds wonderful. Too bad my DH doesn't much like steak and wants it well done. I've told him that's why he doesn't much care for it.  But he has tried some of mine and doesn't like it.



I try to tell my mom the same thing- she doesn't care much for steak but it grosses her out if it's not well done. But if it's well done it's RUINED!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 8, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I'm saying a lot of roasts I buy now are butchered rather badly. I mean, the cuts I have to choose from now, when you go to slice them for a dinner, the slices are too long and narrow.
> 
> I realize some cuts are just that way, but they're getting butchered lower and lower profile now. Not exactly great looking on the plate.
> 
> ...


 I think this has to do with the size and breed of the cattle. I've heard that they let them get bigger/older before they butcher them. This will result in larger muscles that will require thinner slices. Other wise you will get a huge portion because the roasta are so broad.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, that's beyond delicious looking!  I'm drooling all over the monitor!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Rob Babcock said:


> Wow, that's beyond delicious looking!  I'm drooling all over the monitor!



Awww, thank you Rob!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 10, 2011)

Kayelle your pics are food porno, I am on a diet


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 10, 2011)

The classic beef roast over here is the boned rolled sirloin, the bones are roasted for gravy, I then brown a good sized piece in a pan and chuck it in the oven till it smells and feel rare to medium, I then cover with foil and rest for 45 mins. In that time I roast my tats, make my yorkies and gravy, oh dam I forgot the greens.
The trad breed here in Wales is the Welsh Black, its a small beast and it needs 30+ months from birth to death to mature hence it is not used by big commercial farmers, I buy it after 30+ days of dry ageing, the flavor and texture from roasting or grilling is wonderfull.


----------

